# New 7 gallon tank



## twoblacklabs (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi all. Just started my first nano tank in over thirty years. The tank is cycling and I am about to add some plants later today.








Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AquariumDepot.ca (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks really nice and I am sure it will look even better with pants and livestock.


----------

